# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Where to buy equipment for Asbestos removal?

## scoobysteve

Hi All, 
I've got a small amount of asbestos to be removed (about 8sqm) and i am chasing the safety equipment needed. 
I've got myself P2 respiratory masks and now i'm chasing the overalls suited for asbestos removal and the asbestos disposal bags. 
Anyone know where i can find these items in Cairns, Qld? I dont know if local Hardware stores would stock them as this type of equipment is almost like specialty. 
any suggestions would be great. thanks. 
Regards,
Steve

----------


## Gooner

I would think your localBunnings would have pretty much everything you need, including the 200 micron thick black plastic you need to wrap it all in.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The Tyvek suits your are looking for should be available from any decent safety equipment shop or engineering supplies dealer such as Blackwoods

----------


## chuth77

Bunnings has the overalls... 
Check the legallities... I thought I heard that for any asbestos removal you had to do a short course... 
Check where you can dump it also. Some tips don't take it... 
There is a Qld Government website that has heaps of information regarding Asbestos and its removal...

----------


## skidave

I have recently done the same. Make sure you seal up the room, and wet/house down the sheeting - especially if it breaks. 
I hired an asbestos skip. Same as regular, but they charge twice a much and line it with plastic...

----------


## Gooner

> I hired an asbestos skip. Same as regular, but they charge twice a much and line it with plastic...

  ... and then they probably dump it at the tip just like regular garbage. 
It annoys me that the council does not provide a service to at least dispose of asbestos. It costs significantly extra to dispose of it at an approved tip (yes... approved tip.. it may be 50km away. In Melbourne I believe it is only Laverton and Epping that accept it). It is too easy for people to say "stuff it" and pay their $15 to dump a trailer load of it at their local tip.

----------

